# New member



## dano2880 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello everyone im Dan and a soon to be mason from cambridge ont canada. Great to meet all of you

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## goomba (Feb 12, 2014)

Good luck joining the fraternity.


----------



## dano2880 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you im the first since my great grandfather and its a good thing to bring back to my family

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Dan, and best wishes on your Journey.


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome and I wish you luck on your Masonic journey.


----------



## dano2880 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you for the support guys I look forward to my journey as well

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dano2880 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey guys great news had my meeting yesterday and feb 20 ill know for sure im so freaking happy

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome to the online community here, Dan!


----------



## dano2880 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you good to be here

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother blaine (Feb 17, 2014)

Welcome brother dan from another brother dan 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dano2880 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey thanks Dan 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother blaine (Feb 20, 2014)

No problem 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dano2880 (Feb 21, 2014)

I got approved guys im sorry I have to say this but hell yessssss

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dano2880 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey guys and soon to be brothers sorry i havent been on here just busy with my family and work 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

